# Renault Starting Problem



## mickeyg (3 Jan 2010)

I have a Renault Megane and it is becoming extremely hard to start in the mornings. I had it started via jump leads yesterday and it was fine once started but again today no start. Any idea on what it might be. It's via a key card rather than traditional key.


----------



## Pee (3 Jan 2010)

Would think it might be the battery, cold weather usually finishes off a battery that was on the way out.


----------



## eliza (3 Jan 2010)

It could also be a problem with the TDC sensor.


----------



## mickeyg (4 Jan 2010)

Eliza, could you elaborate on what the TDC sensor is?
Do you think I would be best bringing to a Renault garage rather than using a local guy. Local guy OK with traditional cars but I don't think he is knowledgeable on the electrics of the Renault.


----------



## roker (5 Jan 2010)

Sorry Eliza, how did you come to that conclusion? no advice is better than bad advice. Pee is probably right.


----------



## eliza (5 Jan 2010)

Certainly the battery is a likely cause - however, it could also be a problem with the TDC sensor.

I had the exact same problem with a Renault Megane four years ago. I got a new battery and the problem remained. I took the car to the Renault dealer and it turned out to be a problem with the TDC sensor - a well-known problem in Renault cars, the sensor collects fragments of metal/filings on the sensor which leads to starting problems. 

http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=35077



I know several Megane owners who have had the same starting problem and had to replace the TDC sensor.


----------



## eliza (5 Jan 2010)

roker said:


> Sorry Eliza, how did you come to that conclusion? no advice is better than bad advice. Pee is probably right.



'roker', I think the 'smoke' is clouding your judgement!!


----------



## packard (5 Jan 2010)

Has the battery fluid in it or has it gone dry?


----------



## Leo (5 Jan 2010)

eliza said:


> Certainly the battery is a likely cause - however, it could also be a problem with the TDC sensor.


 
If it was the TDC senson then surely jump starting would not work!


----------



## eliza (5 Jan 2010)

Leo said:


> If it was the TDC senson then surely jump starting would not work!



In theory this is absolutely correct........but the issue with the TDC sensor is that the car will often eventually start anyway  - after about 20-25 attempts - and give the impression that jump starting is the solution. 

So if changing the battery in the situation above does not solve the problem, it is worth checking out the TDC sensor. Cleaning the TDC, not a new battery, solved the problem in my Megane. The only caveat here is this was a common issue four/five years ago and I suspect the OP may have a newer model.


----------



## roker (5 Jan 2010)

Apologies elisa. At least there is now an explanation and some logic behind it


----------



## eliza (5 Jan 2010)

Mickeyg

If changing the battery in the situation above does not solve the problem, these links describe how to clean the TDC sensor.

http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=55098

http://www.renaultforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=10062&highlight=dead+centre+replacement

[broken link removed]


----------



## Leo (5 Jan 2010)

Good info there Eliza.
Leo


----------

